# Guitar Impulse Responses



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 8, 2012)

Alright.... what is everyones favorite impulses... be it free or paid? Go!

I really like fearcomplexmusic's orange two mic response.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 8, 2012)

Redwirez because it gives all the options you will ever need cab wise, in nice organised folders with a bunch of sound quality options, mic options, and extensive mic positions. It's all very meticulous and being all one package you know the only differences you are hearing are due to the cab and mic/position - rather than recording method.


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 8, 2012)

What are your fav mic/cab positions within that set? or combinations?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 8, 2012)

I like the Royer 121 mic as it's very neutral and gets rid of a lot of harshness. Usually just using the Mesa + 57 setup at the moment though because I know it works and I need to learn a bit more about dialing in the tone itself. The Orange cab is lovely too, and I like some of the vintage ones for cleans


----------



## jsaudio (Sep 8, 2012)

If u look below a few posts I made a post "second time ever using cab impulses" I used the same thing 
Rewirez Mesa cab and lecab. I used the sm57 blended with the royer 121 so I would say as of now that's my favorite


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 8, 2012)

Redwirez Orange cab with Royer 121 / SM57


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 9, 2012)

Good schtuff dooooods! So the consensus is the redwires impulses. Im definetley gonna check out these combos for sure. Ive been using the fearcomplex as my main + one of the redwires but just cant remember off the top of my head. Keep em comin dudes!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep the 57 and Royer combo is great forgot to mention that as I haven't done it in a while. The Royer can lack some clarity and the 57 can be harsh, but blend the two together and you have some good stuff!
I have found good results with the 'cap off axis' position, too.
Yep there's plenty of great impulses and it's not to say Redwirez are any better in quality - but the consistency and uniform design of such a huge library makes it a winner.


----------



## square stomp (Sep 9, 2012)

I like the Sneap Edge impulses by Guitarhacks.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 10, 2012)

I like a lot of the ownhammer stuff. The mesa's are pretty sweet! I really think an Ir can really define the essential character of the tone one is after.


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 10, 2012)

I use a blend of Guitarhacks, Redwirez, Godscab and a few others.


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 10, 2012)

One thing I've noticed on some is a lack of low end with ir's sometimes. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## petereanima (Sep 10, 2012)

WildBillJohnson said:


> One thing I've noticed on some is a lack of low end with ir's sometimes. Any thoughts on that?



Between different IR's or compared to an "in the room" cab? If IR vs real cab - of course, a cab / "in the room"-sound" will always have waywaywayway more lowend as the sound of a close-mic'd-speaker.

Additionally, check on whatever-IR-host-you are using (LeCab or else) if the low-cut/hi-pass is activated. On LeCab, it was automatically on when I used it.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 10, 2012)

I just looked at the price of the royer 121


----------



## Winspear (Sep 10, 2012)

WildBillJohnson said:


> One thing I've noticed on some is a lack of low end with ir's sometimes. Any thoughts on that?



No moreso than if you've tried micing up a cab. As was said, there just isn't much low end right infront of the speaker (however, that is pretty much the sound you want in the mix most of the time)



axxessdenied said:


> I just looked at the price of the royer 121



It can get a lot higher than that   It's a ribbon mic


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 11, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> I just looked at the price of the royer 121



Pfff I frequently use a pair of U87s to mic guitar amps


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 12, 2012)

I shouldve elaborated on this. I was using a mark iv to i.r.'s vs. A lepou solo c to i.r.'s. Tones were so close almost undiscernable. Just the solo lacked some low end. And in a mix it may not matter.


----------



## Nirob (Sep 13, 2012)

my current favourite IRs are Alu's Sperimental pack


----------



## Taylor2 (Sep 13, 2012)

If you want about 700 free ones, we still have God's Cab 1.4 hosted on our website.

God's Cab 1.4


----------



## Winspear (Sep 13, 2012)

WildBillJohnson said:


> I shouldve elaborated on this. I was using a mark iv to i.r.'s vs. A lepou solo c to i.r.'s. Tones were so close almost undiscernable. Just the solo lacked some low end. And in a mix it may not matter.



Yup, same experience with my 6505+ and Legion. I also tried sending Legion out to the peavey poweramp and cab and it sounded just as good as playing the head in person.


----------



## Bo Millward (Sep 13, 2012)

Recabinet's Green 4x12; 6L6 121 edge 4 

It's Warren DeMartini out of Ratt's original 1970's Marshall loaded with green backs and powered by a Randall RT2/50 power amp. It's hands down my favorite impulse!


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 16, 2012)

Taylor said:


> If you want about 700 free ones, we still have God's Cab 1.4 hosted on our website.
> 
> God's Cab 1.4


 

Word up dude! Post links guys so we can get a taste of all these impulses.


----------



## Angus Clark (Sep 16, 2012)

Catharsis and Kalthallen (Kalthallen Cabs - Guitar cabinet IRs and Nebula programs) impulses are free and awesome. We all know about Catharsis stuff but I saw this vid Heavier Guitar Tones (pt.1) - Combining Impulses - YouTube and figured that it would be cool to try. It's very tedious but still fun to experiment with combining impulses.


----------



## Joshua (Sep 16, 2012)

I use the Redwirez Bogner Uberkab and Engl Pro, usually with the SM57, sometimes switch them up


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2012)

Redwirez for paid, my own homemade ones for free


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 17, 2012)

Sperimental and Guitarhacks mainly


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 18, 2012)

Homemade...? Sweet dude! Speaking of homemade, we have all seen the Metallica impulses right?....... Does anyone know if someone has done any impulses from pantera's albums? That would be sweet.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 18, 2012)

There was a folder of match impulses that the dude made, it had like 20 artists pretty sure Pantera was there.


----------



## FearComplex (Sep 18, 2012)

For me Catharsis impulses are best and most mix ready. I also like the "Diezel v30 sm57 (soldano power amp), the englv30higherpres-01, Guitarhack's jj fred 45-0, Kathallen's 19a and my own orange_2_mics is useful in some situations. The only commercial library I care for is Ownhammer.


----------



## Angus Clark (Sep 18, 2012)

FearComplex said:


> For me Catharsis impulses are best and most mix ready. I also like the "Diezel v30 sm57 (soldano power amp), the englv30higherpres-01, Guitarhack's jj fred 45-0, Kathallen's 19a and my own orange_2_mics is useful in some situations. The only commercial library I care for is Ownhammer.



Ah, didn't know you were a member here! Awesome vids man, they've helped me out a good bit in the mixing department.


----------



## FearComplex (Sep 18, 2012)

Angus Clark said:


> Ah, didn't know you were a member here! Awesome vids man, they've helped me out a good bit in the mixing department.



Hey man good to hear they've helped


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah FearComplex you are a big help dude. And you write some cool fuckin tunes! That orange impulse is def one of my favs. Its usually the first impulse in my chain.


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 21, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> There was a folder of match impulses that the dude made, it had like 20 artists pretty sure Pantera was there.


 

Where can I find these? I'll try google first but.................. don't bogard that shit man. lol


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Sep 21, 2012)

Nevermind found them.


----------



## jimROOT (Sep 21, 2012)

some links to the named impulses would be great


----------



## ThrustTony (Sep 22, 2012)

jimROOT said:


> some links to the named impulses would be great


 
+1


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Sep 22, 2012)

God's cab is the one. The SM57 no TS IR's are near as damnit all I use. S-Pres High from the Catharsis pack is horribly fizzy on it's own but can be blended with other IR's to add a great amount of presence.


----------



## FearComplex (Sep 22, 2012)

WildBillJohnson said:


> Yeah FearComplex you are a big help dude. And you write some cool fuckin tunes! That orange impulse is def one of my favs. Its usually the first impulse in my chain.



Thanks man. The cool thing about the Orange I find is it's low mids are very open without sounding absent and hollow. Can work great when you want the bass to dominate that range. The guitar's mid-mids and upper-mids naturally sit on top the bass in the mix.


----------



## FearComplex (Sep 22, 2012)

I compiled the impulses I mentioned earlier.
Link... https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3202762/Impulse Collection.rar
I didn't include the Kalthallen 19a as I use it's nebula format. Download the regular wavs here.. Kalthallen Cabs - Guitar cabinet IRs and Nebula programs


----------



## WildBillJohnson (Aug 20, 2014)

Whats going on everybody? A little update to this thread... I've made some impulses of my 2x12 cab. Regular sized and loaded with t75's. I tried to make them as natural as possible. Let me know what you think. They were mic'ed in the fashion that fearcomplexmusic shows in his youtube videos. Thanks again bud! They can at times be a little boomy. It's been a minute since i used a digital amplifier because I've been on a modding/building amp trip lately but just eq these as you would a normal cab hp/lp and find problematic freqs and you'll be fine. Let me know if you like them. \m/

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nb0mq18diddi8tu/Wild Bill's 2x12 Impulses.zip


----------



## Dans (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys definitely give this thread a check! These are the best free IRs I've ever encountered (and I've tried quite a lot free ones)! I simply love them and they're totally making their ways into my mixes!
The best impulses since s-preshigh... And they're free !


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 21, 2014)

I love recabinet. It has some Eqing options, a dynamics algorithm, and all the cabs, mics and settings, and distances are in phase.


----------



## IdentityDevice (Aug 22, 2014)

Dan's I used one of your impulses on this: https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/ignite-amps-demo-the-anvil-amp-sim-the-emissary-amp-sim

Love it man. Thanks!


----------



## Stijnson (Aug 23, 2014)

I have tried many IR's over the years, and mostly the more popular ones, Guitarhacks, Godscab etc etc. While some of the usual suspects are definately great when mixed with others, i.e, to take take the fizz away from Guitarhacks IR's. I always thought that none of those IR's gave me everything, some had a great low end, others a nasty high end. But I recently purchased some of the Ownhammer high gain essential cabs and they are by far the best ones I have ever tried. On their own they are better than most, and when blended they are miles beyond the rest. Mix ready, many of them fizz free (depends on the mic position) and they have a great midrange character. 

Try those for sure if you haven't already!


----------



## Jax_X (Aug 29, 2014)

Stijnson said:


> I have tried many IR's over the years, and mostly the more popular ones, Guitarhacks, Godscab etc etc. While some of the usual suspects are definately great when mixed with others, i.e, to take take the fizz away from Guitarhacks IR's. I always thought that none of those IR's gave me everything, some had a great low end, others a nasty high end. But I recently purchased some of the Ownhammer high gain essential cabs and they are by far the best ones I have ever tried. On their own they are better than most, and when blended they are miles beyond the rest. Mix ready, many of them fizz free (depends on the mic position) and they have a great midrange character.
> 
> Try those for sure if you haven't already!



Exactly my opinion. Currently using Ownhammer (mesa cabs) mixed with GodsCab. GodsCab add a small portion of fizziness to the high end, which for me adds a bit of excitement to the tone.

Next I think I'll try out the Joey Sturgis impulses. Does anybody have experience with those?


----------

